# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  معركة الكرامة .. الشامة الجميلة على جبين العرب

## معاذ ملحم

معركة الكرامة .. الشامة الجميلة على جبين العرب



*وليد سليمان*
جاءت «معركة الكرامة» الخالدة في وقت كان يشعر فيه العرب جميعاً بالألم واليأس والاحباط اثر هزيمة حرب حزيران التي حدثت قبل تسعة شهور فقط من بدء معركة الكرامة الباسلة.
ففي معركة النصر والشجاعة والبطولة معركة الكرامة والتي جرت احداثها التاريخية الخالدة في العام 1968 صمم الجميع من افراد جيشنا وقواته المسلحة والقادة وعلى رأسهم جلالة القائد الاعلى المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال على النصر او الشهادة ولا خيار ثالث في معركة الرجولة ، تلك التي انتزع فيها جيشنا العربي الأردني الشجاع النصر على القوات الاسرائيلية المعتدية والغازية لمنطقة غور وأرض الأردن.
لقد كان بعض المغرورين من قادة العدو في اسرائيل يؤكدون انهم سوف يتناولون طعام الغداء في السلط او عمان لفرض هزائم اخرى واذلالات جديدة على العرب واراضيهم.
لكن عزم وشجاعة رجال الجيش المؤمن بربه وقيادته وبنفسه وارضه الطاهرة حال كل ذلك من تحقيق اوهام الغزاة الذين اعتقدوا انهم من النوع الذي لا يهزم ابداً !!! لكنهم انهزموا حقاً هذه المرة وتحطمت المقولة القديمة «الجيش الاسرائيلي الذي لا يقهر»!
 وكان من المعروف ان لتشجيع جلالة الملك المرحوم الحسين آنذاك لجنوده الاثر الاكبر في تحقيق النصر، لانه امدهم بالقوة والعزيمة والاصرار على الكفاح حتى طرد المحتل والمعتدي عن ارض الاردن.. لذلك فقد تواجد جلالته مع افراد قواته المسلحة على ارض المعركة في اغوار الاردن. وكان مما قاله القائد الاعلى لجنوده وللجرحى في ارض المعركة:»أنا فخور بكم.. لقد رفعتوا رؤوسنا ورفعتوا رؤوس الامة العربية جميعها.. ففي هذه المعركة المجيدة شعر العرب بالفخر وحلاوة النصر».
فطوبى للشهداء الاحرار عند ربهم يرزقون الذين بدمائهم اعطونا الحياة والروح والثقة واعادوا الينا الكرامة والفرح والايمان بالجندي العربي الذي اهتزت به الثقة قبل شهور فقط.
ففي هذه المعركة التي سجل التاريخ احداثها باسطر من نور الشجاعة والكرامة جرى اول تنسيق عملي من اعلى مستوى في قيادة الدولة والمنظمات الفلسطينية.. ولأول مرة وقف الابطال صفاً واحداً يقابلون المصير الواحد.. اما العيش والنصر والكرامة.. واما الموت والشهادة بكرامة وشرف واحتساب عند الله.
لذلك فقد كان من المفاجئ للقادة العسكريين الاسرائيليين والذين هزموا قوات ثلاث دول عربية في حرب حزيران عام 1967 وهي مصر وسوريا والاردن.. ان يلاقوا هذا الغضب الاردني والبطولات الخارقة ضد جيشهم المتعجرف والمتعالي.. حتى ان قادتهم العسكريين اعترفوا فيما بعد بما يلي:
« انه ولأول مرة اسرائيل هي التي تطلب وقف اطلاق النار في الحروب مع العرب.وكنا نعتقد اننا لا نهزم ابدا بسبب تفوق جيشنا الاسرائيلي.. لكن كل شيء جائز وهذا خطير جدا.. علينا ان ننتبه دائما وابدا لقوة السلاح.
 ما خسرناه في معركة الكرامة مع الجيش الاردني كان اضعاف اضعاف ما خسرناه في حرب عام 1967 على الجبهات العربية الثلاث في ستة ايام»
تكبد العدو الاسرائيلي في معركة الكرامة (250) قتيلاً و (450) جريحاً واسقاط (7) طائرات مقاتلة و. وتدمير (88) آلية مختلفة واستشهد من قواتنا الاردنية الباسلة (87) شهيداً و (108) جرحى اردنيين وخسرنا ويذكر الباحث في التاريخ الاردني د. بكر خازر المجالي في دراسة هامة له ان معركة الكرامة كانت تتكون من سبع معارك هي كما يلي:معركة سويمة في الطرف الجنوبي لميدان المعركة الشمالي, معركة الشونة الجنوبية وهذه هي في قلب المحور الاوسط,معركة الرامة والكفرين ما بين سويمة والشونة الجنوبية, معركة المثلث المصري في الطرف الشمالي لميدان المعركة الشمالي,معركة بلدة الكرامة وقد شهدت قتال مظليين.
 معركة جسر الامير عبدالله وهي معركة مدفعية وكمائن ومعركة الصافي وهذه في الميدان الجنوبي ما بين غور المزرعة وغور فيفا.
اما الباحثون في مديرية التوجيه المعنوي فانهم يؤكدون ان الدرس المستفاد من هذه المعركة والذي يجب ان يفهمه العالم واطراف الصراع في القضية الفلسطينية ان الحل وتسوية هذه القضية لا يمكن ان يكون بالحروب ولا بفرض اي حل بالقوة، وان الحل لا يكون الا باعادة الحقوق الى اصحابها والاعتراف بحق الشعب الفلسطيني باقامة دولته المستقلة على الارض الفلسطينية.
فيا ابناء الجيش العربي شهداء الكرامة ويا ملح الارض ويا شهداء القدس واللطرون وباب الواد والجولان ويا شهداء كل مواقع العز والشرف والرجولة ستبقى سيرتكم العطرة قناديل هدى لمعاني الحرية والسيادة، ومشاعل حق لمعاني النصر والارادة ولحناً اردنيا مكللا بالحناء والدحنون والقيصوم والشيح والزعتر شامة على جبين التاريخ وعنوانا صادقا لوجودنا وكرامتنا ونهجا اردنيا هاشميا ضاربا في غور التاريخ والحضارة نتلو على ارواحهم صباح مساء قول الحق تعالى:
«ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء عند ربهم يرزقون»

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]ويذكر الباحث في التاريخ الاردني د. بكر خازر المجالي في دراسة هامة له ان معركة الكرامة كانت تتكون من سبع معارك هي كما يلي:معركة سويمة في الطرف الجنوبي لميدان المعركة الشمالي, معركة الشونة الجنوبية وهذه هي في قلب المحور الاوسط,معركة الرامة والكفرين ما بين سويمة والشونة الجنوبية, معركة المثلث المصري في الطرف الشمالي لميدان المعركة الشمالي,معركة بلدة الكرامة وقد شهدت قتال مظليين.
معركة جسر الامير عبدالله وهي معركة مدفعية وكمائن ومعركة الصافي وهذه في الميدان الجنوبي ما بين غور المزرعة وغور فيفا.


جد هاي اول مرة بعرفها ..

شهدائنا الى الجنة وقتلاهم في النار ..

رحمك الله يا مليكنا "ابو عبدالله" ..



شكرا معاذ ..[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جد استفدنا تسلم ايدك معاذ  :Thinker2:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يسلمكم على المرور هدوء عاصف & زمردة 

معركة الكرامه هي رمز الفخر لكل العرب  :Jordan:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يرحمهم نشامى جيشنا الباسل نمور بالميدان صقور بالسما ويشفي جراحنا ويطول بعمرهم ما قصرو الشباب رفعو الراس بالعالي عند حسن ظن جلالة الملك المغفور له الحسين بن طلال والعائلة الهاشمية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

منور يا عبدالله ... شكرا على التفاعل يا كبير .

 :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:

----------

